# Books to learn Springs, Webservices and JUnit



## tkin (Jul 4, 2013)

Just as the title says, suggest some books to learn Springs, webservices and JUnit. I am well versed in core java(incl reflection, threads etc) and MVC2 architecture using JSP, servlets. I also know custom tags, ajax, javascript etc, I am learning Struts at this moment, I need the books fast as I am about to start full fledged development in a few months, so I don't have much time. I have to develop using agile process(test driven framework), code, test using JUnit, rinse and repeat.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ Your best source is from the source, itself. I don't know any books that give clear documentation. (I am working in Spring,WS for last 3 years)

Either d/l the pdf and study or read online. PDF | HTML

If you still want book, buy Spring in Action.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Your best source is from the source, itself. I don't know any books that give clear documentation. (I am working in Spring,WS for last 3 years)
> 
> Either d/l the pdf and study or read online. PDF | HTML
> 
> If you still want book, buy* Spring in Action.*


Thanks, any book for WS? I think we are using SOAP, not sure though, I joined the project few days ago.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ Spring WS

I never read any books for WS. But Spring WS will cover everything from SOAP to REST. We are using REST/SOAP with Spring WS and working flawlessly with minimal config.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just as the title says, suggest some books to learn Springs, webservices and JUnit. I am well versed in core java(incl reflection, threads etc) and MVC2 architecture using JSP, servlets. I also know custom tags, ajax, javascript etc, I am learning Struts at this moment, I need the books fast as I am about to start full fledged development in a few months, so I don't have much time. I have to develop using agile process(test driven framework), code, test using JUnit, rinse and repeat.



Tkin have a look at these:

O'Reilly Search: Spring

O'Reilly Search: Struts

I personally have no idea on those frameworks coz never had an opportunities in those developing environments.
The dummies series should be a faster  hands on approach, as you'll soon be getting into development.

Btw, will you use swing for GUI or something else like javaFX or SWT??


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Tkin have a look at these:
> 
> O'Reilly Search: Spring
> 
> ...


GUI is handled by other teams, we have over half a dozen teams developing in tandem, my team is handling back end only, so really no idea, once I get full access I'll ask other teams about what they are doing.



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Spring WS
> 
> I never read any books for WS. But Spring WS will cover everything from SOAP to REST. We are using REST/SOAP with Spring WS and working flawlessly with minimal config.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2013)

UI mostly will be JSTL/Velocity or JSP. BTW Try to learn Spring MVC and Security. It will help you a lot


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> GUI is handled by other teams, we have over half a dozen teams developing in tandem, my team is handling back end only, so really no idea, once I get full access I'll ask other teams about what they are doing.



Ok buddy, enjoy your work environment. Must be pretty exciting isn't it? 



furious_gamer said:


> UI mostly will be JSTL/Velocity or JSP. BTW Try to learn Spring MVC and Security. It will help you a lot



What is spring mate? Sorry for a noobish question but i've heard of it a lot. 
Can you please elaborate on its usefulness from a career prospect?

Can you also please guide me to do some useful projects in java to improve the learning curve?

I'm well versed in core java too.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 5, 2013)

check if it's available on Lynda.com i will grab it for ya


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> What is spring mate? Sorry for a noobish question but i've heard of it a lot.
> Can you please elaborate on its usefulness from a career prospect?
> 
> Can you also please guide me to do some useful projects in java to improve the learning curve?
> ...



The Spring Framework is a lightweight solution and a potential one-stop-shop for building your enterprise-ready applications(It's a J2EE Framework, to be clear). However, Spring is modular, allowing you to use only those parts that you need, without having to bring in the rest. It has 7 layers and you can use only those you want.

Spring is designed to be non-intrusive, meaning that your domain logic code generally has no dependencies on the framework itself. [_Source_]

It can be integrated with Struts on top, and Spring as Business logic and i'm pretty sure, there is library for all your needs. For ex. If you want to implement FB Login in your app, just use spring-sociallib and you are ready to go.It contains methods to interact with FB,twitter,etc. 

Overall, as said before, it is an One-Stop solution for Enterprise-ready applications.

The way to start learning is by reading those documents. Just read Spring MVC, as this is the basic for Web Apps. Get an idea on your own, simple yet logical, and start develop it with this. Add more modules over days to implement all 7 layers of Spring and other plugins.If you can touch even 4 layers, it is good.

As all companies move towards a robust,cost-effective, less-learning curve technology, they are either start developing with Spring or migrating from Struts-to-Spring. So from career POV also, this will help you a lot.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ Thanks buddy. Much appreciated. 

One more thing. What about EJB? Is it a part of Spring framework or a completely different thing?
Does it have equal significance?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2013)

EJB is way old Enterprise application framework. Robust yet rusty, and not-so-easy learning curve. Heavy production cost. All these factors turned it down and now most of companies moving to spring from otherJ2EE F/W because of ease of use, power and control it posses/provide.

IMO, Spring is much better than EJB in terms of components, developer-friendly, readily available plugins for all our needs.


----------

